# taking off tags? legal?



## vincent0524 (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it legal to print on a shirt then selling them after taking off the neck tags?

If i were to use zazzle, is it legal to take off their neck tags and print on my own after I get it shipped to my house?

thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

vincent0524 said:


> Is it legal to print on a shirt then selling them after taking off the neck tags?


Not if you don't replace them with something.



vincent0524 said:


> If i were to use zazzle, is it legal to take off their neck tags and print on my own after I get it shipped to my house?


I can't imagine it would be cost effective, but it would be legal.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

No you can't! You can't tear off the tags of a mattress either or the FBI will come get you!

LOL! Just kidding!

Once you buy the shirt you can do whatever you want with the tag but if you are selling it you need to have care instructions on it.

John


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Wanted: Wade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

